# WICHTIG wegen Pizzaplaudertermin 25.4



## Coffee (16. April 2003)

Hallöchen,

ich muss leider absagen. Da ich am 23 eine OP habe. Also kann ich leider nicht kommen am 25.

Kümmert Sich dann auch von Euch jemand um die Reservierung?

Grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (17. April 2003)

Hi, 
ich war zwar noch bei keinen Eurer Pizza-Termine dabei, aber zufällig ist die Veccia meine Lieblingpizzeria. 
Da ich da eh mind. 1x die Woche bin könnte ich die Reservierung übernehmen.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (17. April 2003)

danke tom. jetzt musst du aus dem anderen thread nur noch rauskriegen wieviele leute wirklich kommen. letztes mal waren es dann viel mehr als reserviert hatten ...

du machst das schon!


----------



## Coffee (17. April 2003)

Danke Tom, das ging ja schnell. habe es leider auch erst gestern erfahren. Drum gleich dann mein Posting. Schade das ich nciht dabei sein kann *schnief*

Grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (17. April 2003)

@all Franconians 

Alles klar, dann möchte ich mal an alle appelieren zu posten ob Ihr kommt , oder nicht kommt (soweit nicht schon im anderen Thread passiert).

Reservieren werd ich dann auf "IBC-Forum". Zeitlich bleibts wenn keine Klagen kommen bei 19:00 Uhr.

Grüße TOM


----------



## nils (17. April 2003)

Bin dabei. 19 Uhr ist auch OK.

@coffee: alles Gute für deine OP!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. April 2003)

Bin auch dabei!

Gruss Martin


----------



## rush (18. April 2003)

Ich meld mich auch noch mal an für den 25. 

Und alles Gute Coffee, dass Du bald wieder fit bist!


----------



## All-Mountain (19. April 2003)

die beiden Threads zusammen zufassen:

Es kommt:
Tom
nils
Eraserhead
Beelzebub
rush

Noch mit'n Fragezeichen kommt:
Altitude? und 
Diva? 

Ich würde so am Dienstag reservieren wollen. 

@Alex und Manu
es wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir bis dahin noch Bescheid gebt.
@Hr_Meier
Mario, bist auch dabei, oder?
@alle die noch kommen wollen
bitte auch bis Dienstag Bescheid geben.

Grüße TOM


----------



## Diva (22. April 2003)

Hallo Tom!
Bin auch mit dabei.
Und bringe noch 2 Leute mit.
Außerdem wird Sandra zu 90% kommen.
Reserviere auf jeden Fall x + 25%, dann wird's schon reichen.
Kommst Du auch?

Und Hornet, wie schaut's mir Dir aus?

Ciao Diva


----------



## rieni (22. April 2003)

Hi Tom,

ich komm auch

bis denno

rieni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. April 2003)

Hi,

ich war gestern in der Vecchia zium Lasangeessen und hab bei der Gelegenheit einfach mal für 12 Leute reserviert.

Die Chefin reserviert uns ein kuschelliges Plätzchen links hinten in Eck.

Sie meinte wenn es nicht wesentlich mehr werden ist es ok. 
Bis jetzt reicht es ja noch...

Bis Freitag
TOM


----------



## Frazer (22. April 2003)

Hi Tom,

ich geh auch mit, vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich überhaupt mit  

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (22. April 2003)

klaro, da findmer scho noch a plätzle...


----------



## ryohazuki (22. April 2003)

Servus!

Wäre gerne wieder dabei, kann aber leider nicht. Ein Kumpel feiert seinen 25. Geburtstag und er würde es mir nie verzeihen, wenn ich nicht kommen würde.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich trotzdem mal wieder.

Gruß Pete


----------



## Beelzebub (22. April 2003)

hab heute mit frazer getelt. wir kommen 

gruß alex


----------



## nils (24. April 2003)

Da hätt ich mal noch ne Frage. Wie siehts denn mit Parkmöglichkeiten aus? Freitag Abend wird ja vielleicht etwas Betrieb sein.
Und dann die Adresse, aus einem anderen Fred hab ich die Adresse "Rieter Straße". Stimmt die?

Danke und Gruß

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. April 2003)

@nils und All

Rieterstrasse stimmt. 

Vecchia Osteria
Rieterstrasse 19
90419 Nürnberg

Stadtteil Johannis, Nähe Nordklinikum (das Klinikum ist auch wunderbar ausgeschildert)

Am besten schaut Ihr mal hier rein:

http://lastminute.trond.de/nuernberg/22/food.php

Parken könnte wie in ganz Johannis schwierig werden, aber normalerweise bekommt man immer was einigermaßen in der Nähe.

Also bis Freitag
TOM


----------



## nils (24. April 2003)

Danke! Bis morgen...


----------



## Coffee (25. April 2003)

Grüße aus dem Krankenbett ;-(


Wollte Euch nur schnell mal einen schönen Plauschigen Abend in der Veccia wünschen. Kann ja leider nciht dabei sein *schnief*

Grüße coffee


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2003)

Hi,
als (Ersatz)-Organisator des Pizza-Termins versuch ich mal zusammenzufassen was an dem Abend so passierte.

Ich fands interessant mal die Gesichter zu den ganzen Avatars aus dem Forum kennenzulernen. Die Pizzaesser waren allesamt  recht nett, wobei doch jeder seine eigene individuelle Persönlichkeit hat. Das ist aber gut so, denn das zeichnet uns Mountain-Biker ja größtenteils schließlich aus.

Die Gesprächsthemen drehten sich z. B. um die Qualität der sanitären Einrichtungen während der Transalp-Challange, oder um die wichtige Frage ob Canondale-Fahrer alle Eisdielen-Poser sind.

Eine witzige und ausführliche Diskussion drehte sich auch um die Frage der Gründung eines "IBC-Franken-Bratwurschtkaders". Namensvorschläge waren "5 auf'n Kraut" oder "3 im Weckla" (für die Anfänger ).
Erste Design-Vorschläge für die Trikots und für die Gestaltung einer eigenen Homepage wurden auch schon erörtert. Etliche Pizzaesser (mich eingeschlossen) zeigten sogar Bereitschaft Webmastertechnisch tätig zu werden.
Das wäre doch mal einen eigenen Thread wert, oder?

Bis zum nächsten
Pizzatermin

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (27. April 2003)

jajaja erst seine pizza nicht ganz aufessen und dann noch ne wurst unterschlagen wenn schon "6 auf kraut"

für mich wars ja das erste pizzafuttern und muss sagen ich war angenehm überrascht.nette leute (auch wenn man sich nicht mit allen unterhalten hat),witzige gespräche und riesen pizzen bin ja gleich am nächsten tag mit nils und g-zero biken gegangen.
wenns zeitlich kappt bin ich das nächste mal wieder mit dabei.
hoffe in erlangen gibts auch solche kanaldeckel zum futtern.

gruß aus dem süden von alex


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *und dann noch ne wurst unterschlagen wenn schon "6 auf kraut"
> *


5 oder 6 Werscht ist ja eigentlich worscht...
an den Namen für unser Frankenkader sollen wir generell noch a bisserl arbeiten, denke ich ... 

Warum Erlangen? Wie wär's mal mit Pizzaessen in Färd..

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (27. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da würd ich lieber nen gemütlichen Sonntagsbruch mit Biken vorschlagen...oder kennst Du in Fädd einen zivilen italiener????

Ich leider nicht...

das LaPalma ist zu tuer und das Milano wir immer schlechter - Alternativen???

Wie wäars mit Döner??? Es gibt ein paar echt leckere türkische Läden in Fädd...oder wie wärs mit Thai-Küche???


----------



## All-Mountain (27. April 2003)

@Alti & all Franconians

Stimmt, mit Italienern sieht's Fürth echt düster aus.
Eine Alernative wäre für mich die Gustavstraße: wahlweise Kaffebohne, Pfeifferdourla oder Kartoffel (eventl. auch das Kartoffelhaus in der Südstadt).
Gut finde ich auch noch das El-Floridita (Cubanisch).

Die Idee mit dem Sonntagbrunch im Fürther Stadtpark und anschließend biken hatten wir ja schon überlegt. Das könnte man auch zu einem Frankentreffen ausweiten.

Gruß TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (27. April 2003)

fürth oder erlangen is mir egal. die haben ja beide so a einbahnstrassenlabyrinth 
dönerbuden drive-in wär auch ne alternative.schad das mir hier mit curry-pommes buden so spärlich gesäht sind,weil des wär auch noch was für meine geschmacksnerven. grillen is halt doch a bissel umständlich oder??
 am besten gleich fränk. küche,weil es geht halt nix über a gscheids schäufala 


gruß alex


----------



## Frazer (27. April 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

die Wahl der Italiener in Fürth is echt net leicht. Haben wir auch schonmal vergeblich probiert, aber egal.

Zum Freitag Abend sei noch zu sagen: war echt ein lustiger Abend. Man hat mal wieder ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt, diverse Verhaltensweisen erörtert (Cannondale-Eisdielen-Poser)  und der Italiener war wirklich gut. Auch wenn ich meine Pizza dann doch nicht ganz geschafft hatte.... naja, nur mit Unterstützung  

Eines ist auf jeden Fall sicher, beim nächsten Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.

Zum Thema "6-auf-Kraut" hab ich mir auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht, aber ich kann mich immernoch nicht damit anfreunden, 'n Trikot mit ner fränk. Rostbratwoooschd als Motiv durch die Gegend zu fahren.... das sollten wir nochmal näher diskutieren.

Übirgens: gegen Brunchen und danach Biken hab ich auch nix  

so long,
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. April 2003)

Hallöchen,


da habe ich ja echt was verpasst. Bei 6 auf Kraut und 3 im weckla ;-) also Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee einfach klasse. Da ich ja noch ein Gewerbe (Bike & Promotion) angemeldet habe, könnten wir hierüber den Trikotdruck abwickeln und so sicher die ein oder anderen Kosten Sparen ;-))

Wobei ich 3 im Wecklá lustiger finde ;-))


Grüßle bis hoffentlich bald

coffee

P.S. die Idee mit der dazugehörigen HP finde ich auch klasse


----------



## eL (28. April 2003)

finde das is ne klasse idee 
wenn es trikots gegen sollte würde ich natürlich auch gern eins erwerben  



in sachen druck und so könnt ihr euch gerne an Husten oder Heinerich wenden die haben da voll die konkret krasse checkung


----------



## G-zero (29. April 2003)

War zwar leider nicht dabei beim Pizza futtern. Aber die Idee mit der Homepage find ich Klasse  

Hab eh schon überlegt ob ich eine mach, über das Mountainbiken in Franken. 

Gegen ein Trikot ist auch nichts zu sagen. Wär schön.
Nur das "Worschtmotiv" ist vielleicht ne Überlegung wert. 

gruß

Tobi


----------

